# MARS, MD show this year?? How about NH?



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I heard a rumor that the MARS show will not be taking place this year since Holli stepped down. Anyone have the actual story?
If it doesn't take place, I may consider the drive to Manchester, NH in April to peddle my wares...provided there are tables still available (unlike White Plains).
Thoughts?
Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Rest Easy Scott,

It is still at the Timonium Fairgrounds but under new managment...

*May 15-16
Timonium, MD
*Repticon Baltimore Reptile & Exotic Animal Show, Timonium Fairgrounds, 2200 York Rd. Info: Billy Healy, 863-268-4273; [email protected]. 


Repticon Baltimore Main Page


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah but tickets sales will no longer be used to purchase rain forest acreage and I doubt that it will continue to be CB only . . .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, that changes a lot!!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

melas said:


> yeah but tickets sales will no longer be used to purchase rain forest acreage and I doubt that it will continue to be CB only . . .


My thoughts exactly on both points Matt.
I've never been to a Repticon sponsored event...anyone know how they're run? I checked out their website (thanks Phil) and felt odd. A $50 fee to do a show on top of the table fees? Change is tough...anyone read the book "Who moved my cheese"?
Hard to pass on the location for familiarity/convenience for me however. A one hour drive to Timonium in May or a eight hour drive to Manchester, NH in April...sounds like a no-brainer. At least snow won't present a parking problem...
Scott


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Snow? in April? How dare you jinx us Scott 

I usually go to the Manchester Show Scott....and Blk Jungle is always there along with a bunch of the NEFG folks.

Not many PDF tables though.....wish there were more!

If you end up going to NH, you are Welcome to stay at my house the night before....the Show is about 50 min away, and we would 'of course' have to have a NEFG BBQ/Meeting at my place that afternoon 

If you dont do it this year, for sure we should 'consider' such an 'event' at some point again. The Manchester show is 2x/year only.
http://www.reptileexpo.com/nefirst.htm

It is usually packed elbows to elbows 

Shawn


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Please give Shawn a reason to have a BBQ . Please!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

It would be a great opportunity to increase diversity in our frogs without shipping if MD and mid Atlantic folks came up to NH - spreading genes from Maryland to Maine.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, i think Sean needs to have a BBQ so we can see the bomb shelter.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It would be great to compile and access zip codes but barring that, I would have to think that NYC / NJ is just about the half way point for all East coast - Mid Atlantic hobbyists.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> It would be great to compile and access zip codes but barring that, I would have to think that NYC / NJ is just about the half way point for all East coast - Mid Atlantic hobbyists.


yeah, but its also a dive (and I can say that since I'm from NJ). Nothing like New England in spring/summer, esp. MUD SEASON!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

And it's a driving nightmare.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> If you end up going to NH, you are Welcome to stay at my house the night before....the Show is about 50 min away, and we would 'of course' have to have a NEFG BBQ/Meeting at my place that afternoon
> If you dont do it this year, for sure we should 'consider' such an 'event' at some point again. The Manchester show is 2x/year only.
> Welcome to ReptileExpo.com
> It is usually packed elbows to elbows
> Shawn


Tremendous offer Shawn, and certainly to be considered, especially with your frog addition being built. I committed (paid) to the Repticon show in May but would consider a drive up your way in the late summer/fall for a show/meet/gettogether.
Scott


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Their will be a Repticon show and a MARS show at Timmonium this year. Repticon is May 15 & 16. Mars is Sept. 18 & 19. According to Larry Kenton IAD will be a part of the MARS show. Repticon is at the same location as the Mid Atlantic Show but has nothing to do with Mid Atlantic. Repticon web site is up and running. MARS and IAD information is no where to be found on the internet. I have my table reserved for Repticon. I'm interested in getting a table for MARS/IAD but would be more enthused if I saw a website and schedule.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Michael Shrom said:


> Their will be a Repticon show and a MARS show at Timmonium this year. Repticon is May 15 & 16. Mars is Sept. 18 & 19. According to Larry Kenton IAD will be a part of the MARS show. Repticon is at the same location as the Mid Atlantic Show but has nothing to do with Mid Atlantic. Repticon web site is up and running. MARS and IAD information is no where to be found on the internet. I have my table reserved for Repticon. I'm interested in getting a table for MARS/IAD but would be more enthused if I saw a website and schedule.


 
THIS IS HUGE FOLKS !!!!!!!!!!


*Here we go~!!*


did I mention just how HUGE this is????


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

well, im damn excited


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ray, you gonna make the drive down?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> Ray, you gonna make the drive down?


For a chance at another IAD....I think all the NE'ers are gonna drive down...

Let's just hope this really happens.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok, but which of hte 2 shows is better to attend? i am guessing the May show.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> ok, but which of hte 2 shows is better to attend? i am guessing the May show.


The Sept show is supposed to be the MARS / IAD one.....that's the one to not miss...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> For a chance at another IAD....I think all the NE'ers are gonna drive down...
> 
> Let's just hope this really happens.


You know IAD was part of last year MARS show as well?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

if IAD is part of this years, whos the other part?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'm just passing on what Larry Kenton told me. He told me a Baltimore area dart frog breeder is in charge of the IAD part. I'm not sure what it means.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I don't know what that means either. All I can say is that since IAD was no longer scheduled seperately, it was held as part of the MARS show....

Ed


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds like it means no more IAD...bring your frogs to MARS!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> if IAD is part of this years, whos the other part?


IAD was always held under the auspices of MARS (Mid Atlantic Reptile Show)..it was technically always a part of MARS. The only difference was that a show was held expressly for the amphibian people. Any funds that were raised in excess of what was required to run the show, were given to MARS as part of thier fund raising opportunties with only a couple of exceptions where permission was obtained to donate some funds directly to certain projects (like Project Golden Frog). 

Ed


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I could guess what is going on but I think I should keep quiet till the MARS committee gets their website up and makes an announcement about this years show.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

*frogstock 2010*

Any show close is awesome (20 minutes tops)! I've got some property available on the water in Essex Md. 21221 (Hopkins Creek Area) think of it as a "FROGSTOCK 2010". 
If anyone would like to camp out I have 30 or more camp sites available, no charge, evening entertainment at bar across the water live band, but you can hear it at camp sites. It's cheaper to stay hotel, motel wise in the 21221 area , if you need any recommendations or info. just ask! In the area around the show , while close can be very pricey! 
But as far as these shows go I 'm thinking along the same lines as Michael, with that said I hope to see you Sat. at the Harve De Grace show!


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Frogstock? THAT could be really catchy. 

As Philsuma said, Jersey is pretty much the halfway point between MD and Mass. 4 hours either way. My old Reserve unit was in Towson, so I know the way rather well. I'll be going to the Manchester show this weekend. Be leaving home around 5 or 6 probably to get up there by 10. Mapquest says it's 270 miles and arount 4 hours and 45 minutes. Sunday morning, no traffic. Should be an easy ride. Going to put in a coffee IV for the ride.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i say we just turn IAD into frogstock that way there won't be any copy right crap to deal with.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I previously had committed to the Repticon show in May but had to cancel due to a work assignment (damn work gets in the way of my hobby). That leaves me with MARS as my only vend site...
Scott


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Michael Shrom said:


> I could guess what is going on but I think I should keep quiet till the MARS committee gets their website up and makes an announcement about this years show.


I could make some informed guesses as well, but will wait to see what is in the offering. 

Ed


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I still can't find a Mid Atlantic Reptile Show Web site. All I could come up with is a Facebook page. I don't do Facebook. I hesitate to commit to a show that does not seem to have adequate advertising.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Michael Shrom said:


> I'm just passing on what Larry Kenton told me. He told me a Baltimore area dart frog breeder is in charge of the IAD part. I'm not sure what it means.


Sean Stewart, Herpetologic.net from what I have seen is the Baltimore Breeder.

MARS/IAD Link: http://www.midatlanticreptileshow.org/index.html

As per Announcement on DB: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/53604-iad-mars-year.html


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

They sure kept it quiet then. I heard nothing about it.

Having read about it this year ... I believe faux-IAD might be appropriate.

s


Ed said:


> You know IAD was part of last year MARS show as well?


----------



## Qweequeg (May 17, 2010)

widmad27 said:


> Sean Stewart, Herpetologic.net from what I have seen is the Baltimore Breeder.
> 
> MARS/IAD Link: http://www.midatlanticreptileshow.org/index.html
> 
> As per Announcement on DB: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/53604-iad-mars-year.html


Hi everyone!

I have some confirmations about MARS: The Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show...

Sean Stewart is the "Baltimore Breeder" coordinating the IAD group for the MARS Show on Sept 18-19. There will be a special IAD section/corridor within the show, plus IAD speakers doing talks on Friday night. Speakers/topics TBA, you can make suggestions via the MARS FB page. Go here for the thread with Sean Stewart giving more info for IAD: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/53604-iad-mars-year.html

The official MARS website is www.midatlanticreptileshow.org, but for more frequent updates, you can become a Fan of their Facebook page. I don't know why the website doesn't come up when I do a Google search???

Repticon is a completely different show from MARS, and MARS does still use all the proceeds from the show & auction to preserve rainforest, and is a captive-born only show.

I hope this helps!


----------

